# Spawn Log - Zodiac x Drucilla - Black Marble Halfmoons



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I finally got around to setting up the spawn today! He's swimming all around the vase and going crazy! Hasn't started a nest yet, I've found they really tend to start building them at night! She is super eggy! No breeding bars yet. I'm so excited about this spawn!! 


The Tank









Some Pics of them


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So exciting! Can't wait to see how everything goes, and how the fry turn out. Congrats and good luck :-D


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have the same challenges breeding black marbles as you would breeding super blacks? Aren't black females infertile?

By the way, beautiful pair.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm getting fry, I'm getting fry... la la la.... LOL 

Sorry I actually just said that... :lol:

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

She's not a melano she would be considered a black lace or a marble black 

From Bettysplendens.com


> The 'Black Lace' betta is a dark colored fish that rarely approaches the depth and intensity of the melano black. The females of Black Lace are, however, fertile.
> 
> Most recently, crosses of Black Lace to Melano black have produced what has been called 'Double Black' - a more intense black with fertile females.
> 
> Marble black can produce a very ideal type of black, but it works in unpredictable ways. Spawns of marble type black often yield individuals that are less than ideal, from having too much iridescence to being completely marbled in appearance. Working with the marble factor is also risky in that it in no way guarantees that your black betta will stay black as it matures.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Where did you get them? -wants-
Amazing pair, and good luck to you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay!! I can't wait to see babies.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. I look forward to seeing your fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty pair!!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I got them from Ttbetta on aquabid! He's wonderful to deal with and the fish come exactly how they look online! 

He has a small bubblenest, and is working on it! I released her so now we wait!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yay cant wait


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're soooo gorgeous!! I hope everything works out!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Really really hope they spawn!! 'Cause I want fry... LOL


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

GAH! For 2 days Zodiac has been flaring like mad at Drucilla! Today he's finally started working on a bubblenest, kinda... So we'll see...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Any spawnage yet?


----------

